# Niche Pimpin’



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Fancying the idea of grinding directly into the portafilter I asked @Nicknak if he'd make me a holder after seeing some of his work in another Niche thread.

I also asked if he'd do a funnel for the PF to prevent any spray from the Niche's chute.

The work Nick did was 1st class. Quality workmanship and a lovely finish; and pleasure to deal with too.

Here are the results (the handle is of Nick's doing too and it's bloody lovely).


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Gavin .. thanks ..they look good in situ .. look no hands .?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Gavin said:


> Fancying the idea of grinding directly into the portafilter I asked @Nicknak if he'd make me a holder after seeing some of his work in another Niche thread.
> 
> I also asked if he'd do a funnel for the PF to prevent any spray from the Niche's chute.
> 
> ...


 PS it made life so much better having the Portafilter here to check everything .?


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Totally agree. The fixed pf holder has made my life easier too. Its the little things....

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It looks superb ?

Do we need Nicknak to turn some Airscape lies to match . . . .


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> It looks superb ?
> 
> Do we need Nicknak to turn some Airscape lies to match . . . .


 Did you want one in Thuya Burr ...??


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Did you want one in Thuya Burr ...


Yes, and coasters, and place mats.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Yes, and coasters, and place mats.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Get the cheque book ready then , hope Ian is selling loadsa Ice Cream. ?????


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Yes, and coasters, and place mats.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 and chairs and table and floors and posts and beams.

and a roof

get out your chisels Nick, you're gonna need a few!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Hasi said:


> and chairs and table and floors and posts and beams.
> 
> and a roof
> 
> get out your chisels Nick, you're gonna need a few!


 Now @Hasi you are just being silly now , Thuya Burr is far too brittle for a roof ... ???? .. Now how about a veneer ? .. No Mildred ...NO


----------



## blankets (Feb 17, 2019)

Looks so well matched. Shipped my PF off for Nick today. Excited.


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

@blanketsa good move. ?


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Did you want one in Thuya Burr ...??


 Just found out this is the national tree of Malta. Tetraclinus ?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Agentb said:


> Just found out this is the national tree of Malta. Tetraclinus ?


 I see a holiday in the future, with a sharp saw in the luggage ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicknak said:


> I see a holiday in the future, with a sharp saw in the luggage ?


 Pick up some olive wood while you are it


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

coffeechap said:


> Pick up some olive wood while you are it


 Got some


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Nicknak said:


> Got some


Reserve some as I'd like a little bit of 'Olive'......will pm you with details if that's ok. Keep thinking I must get this on to the list before you retire again...


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

********** said:


> Reserve some as I'd like a little bit of 'Olive'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @********** no problem , I have some light coloured and now some darker coloured stuff .. I did tag you last time you mentioned it .


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Arrrgh, I thought I had finished with upgrades, what a fool.

Hmmm, a kit including 4 feet, the platform and a PF holder would be an excellent thing, in Bocote to match the Vesuvius. Hmmmm.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

BaggaZee said:


> Arrrgh, I thought I had finished with upgrades, what a fool.
> Hmmm, a kit including 4 feet, the platform _and_ a PF holder would be an excellent thing, in Bocote to match the Vesuvius. Hmmmm.


 @Nicknak work's calling!


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm just going to leave this here...

Worth a go.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

richwade80 said:


> I'm just going to leave this here...
> 
> Worth a go.
> 
> ...


We need detailed instructions.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Great add-on almost like built in inside


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

richwade80 said:


> I'm just going to leave this here...
> 
> Worth a go.
> 
> ...


 How much do you want for it?


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Just LoL... what a frickin' mess this just made.

Not to try is not to know.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

You need a PF funnel... or a grinding cup LOL!


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Beware of olive wood - it may add some flavour. It does with tobacco pipes. Erica arborea is the way to go


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

i can't make a PF funnel out of lego! or can i.... 🤔

i might need to employ a classy looking yogurt pot to test this out.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

richwade80 said:


> i can't make a PF funnel out of lego! or can i.... 🤔
> 
> i might need to employ a classy looking yogurt pot to test this out.


 Skyr yogurt pots rule. The single serving ones.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

This is all in the name of getting it even in the basket to improve extraction and consistency.

Before, i was mixing the grinds in the pot, adding the PF, turning over and giving it three knocks on the bench. This isn't consistent and yo ucan see that in the results - often shots might vary by 5s (for a very poor distribution vs a good one)

This drink was actually really good. Lasting noticeably longer, and coming through nice and evenly. Looking beyond the mess, the grinds end up nice and fluffy in the basket and well spread out.

I just can't look beyond the mess though - i think i can improve this if i can get the PF to sit lower and the dosing funnel to be taller. The grinds seem to bounce around a lot in basket due to static. With the steel cup this is ok as the cup is pretty tall.


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Saw this was a little while ago, but does @Nicknak still making these?!


----------

